# Five Great Games of 2012



## mithun_mrg (Jul 15, 2011)

Farcry3
[YouTube]iaGSSrp49uc[/youtube]

MassEffect3 (Edited and Added as stated by gameranand)
[YouTube]-ViG6hV1ehU[/youtube]

BIA-Furious4
[Youtube]uySlnR7_QzU[/youtube]

Prototype2
[YouTube]CZ5xW-Yo720[/youtube]

[YouTube]_Caom-NcYUM[/youtube]


Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
[YouTube]TMyRjWHuFIM[/youtube]

Sniper Ghost Warrior 2(Based on Cryengine3,Level in Himalayas)
[YouTube]l0uFoeGPrjU[/youtube]


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 15, 2011)

Battlefield 3 To be released on Sept 2011.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 15, 2011)

^^OOPS! Sorry really missed that


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 will also roll out in 2012


----------



## Neuron (Jul 15, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 should be the greatest.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

Where is Mass Effect 3 in that list ????
It was most anticipated game of 2010 until it got delayed.

Also BF3 is going to be released in 2011 not 2012.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

*www.pic4ever.com/images/mayi.gif Is Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City for PC?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

Yup its also for PC.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2011)

gah. all sequels. the gaming industry is braindead.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok guys Added MassEffect3 & Sniper Ghost Warrior2 
Mods may please change the thread title to "Upcomming games of 2012"


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 16, 2011)

the models and scenery in the far cry 3 video at around 2:00 look fake and cheesy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2011)

*images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/3/20/9290546f-5178-4cb3-b30e-28b89c27c67a.jpg


----------



## mitraark (Jul 17, 2011)

You forgot  FIFA 13


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

mitraark said:
			
		

> You forgot FIFA 13


No announcements are made for that game so it can't be enlisted. LOL FIFA 12 has not been released yet.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

Where is *DIABLO 3 ?it is most anticipated*
i'm waiting for Operation Raccoon City and Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 17, 2011)

Announcement of D3's release is yet to be made.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

^^yes hoping for better than re5



Neuron said:


> Announcement of D3's release is yet to be made.



true but 2012 will surely end our wait.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Anorion said:


> gah. all sequels. the gaming industry is braindead.




Much Earlier. 




Liverpool_fan said:


> *images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/3/20/9290546f-5178-4cb3-b30e-28b89c27c67a.jpg




Why not Half-Life 3?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

I am actually waiting for any announcement on Rainbow Six series. Read a rumor report about it some months ago.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

wow...
waiting for Farcry 3,Brother In Arms,RE 

if prototype 2 is not boring than will get it also...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Science Geek said:
			
		

> what will the approx cost of Farcry3 ?


I guess 1-1.2K or maybe less.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Dude that is not a sure shot price. Thats my assumptions but as we can see than most games are priced around that figure for PC games and Ubi is not that pricey company so most probably they will price their new game around that mark.


----------



## pra_2006 (Jul 17, 2011)

i am waiting if there is any chance for Advent Rising i really liked tht game u should try it too if havnt played


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

^^"Advent Rising"  never heard . Is it for pc?? Ok will see gamespot...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 18, 2011)

I heard there was a sequel to Hitman : Blood Money in the works, but not sure if it's out this year.


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

*^^Yes this is Hitman Absolution.
Coming in 2012

See wikipedia.*


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

What about Modern Warfare 3 ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> *^^Yes this is Hitman Absolution.
> Coming in 2012
> 
> See wikipedia.*




Screenshots look gorgeous. Played the first two games. Never a fan of the series! Hope this game will change my view towards the series.


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Played the first two games. Never a fan of the series!



same here i have blood money but i played it about 3 hrs. only
very lite and lazy gameplay.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2011)

desperately waiting for Batman-AC and Hitman-Absolution.......


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> desperately waiting for Batman-AC and Hitman-Absolution.......




Even I am, but if they stupidly limit AMD cards like the first game, then I will stay away from it.


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

Waiting for Diablo 3, Mass Effect 3 AND RE-O.Raccoon city.
Btw Leon or any hero is not playbale , this hurts. But this time we'll face zombies


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

Prototype 2 is badass.


----------



## Alok (Jul 19, 2011)

Elder scroll 5 would be great. Probably coming dec 2011.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ Nope he can't it is not released yet. This is the right place for that if there are no thread about that game.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 19, 2011)

But was dissapointed with the BIA Baker & co. would have been more acceptable also waiting for Ghost Warrior Boy Cryengine2



Faun said:


> Prototype 2 is badass.



Why?? because Alex mercer is the enemy now


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2011)

i didn't enjoy protoype much...anways which games is this 'Ghost Warrior Boy'??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 19, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Why?? because Alex mercer is the enemy now



$hit lol
I love TDF!


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Why?? because Alex mercer is the enemy now



Because of awesome powers. Tendrils everywhere


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ Yeah but in Prototype that thing got extremely repetitive.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

^^true but still it was fun.


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Nope he can't it is not released yet. This is the right place for that if there are no thread about that game.



hey i was not saying about prototype2. A guy posted world of warcraft and rift but now post is not there probably deleted.

Lol.. I found it .it was moved to "buying game" thread.



mytony said:


> I like Wow and rift ,i think they are good online games.
> Cheap WOW Gold
> WOW Gold
> BUY WOW Gold
> World of warcraft Gold


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> i didn't enjoy protoype much...anways which games is this 'Ghost Warrior Boy'??



LOL   bro i meant to say Sniper Ghost Warrior is based on Cryengine2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

IS the upcoming SGW is based on Cryengine 3 ???


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> IS the upcoming SGW is based on Cryengine 3 ???



ur right Cryengine 3


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2011)

@mithun : lolz....hahhaaa....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2011)

though not confirmed GTA V will be out next year. If not Max Pyane 3. Either of these two will make it to the shelves next year.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @mithun : lolz....hahhaaa....



didn't get u


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> though not confirmed *GTA V will be out next year.*



Another headache for pc gamers


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> though not confirmed GTA V will be out next year


 This MUST BE great 

I loved GTA 4. It was a great overall game. Expectiong a lot from GTA V


*Hope the level of optimisation is better in GTA V than in GTA IV*


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> didn't get u



u had written Sniper Ghost warrior boy right???


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that it has been pushed to 2012, The Darkness 2 is the game to get next year, for me. 

News here:-

Darkness 2 release date pushed back to 2012 | PC Gamer


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> u had written Sniper Ghost warrior boy right???


Oh boy, here we go 



Kola2842 said:


> Lol.. I found it .it was moved to "buying game" thread.



You do realize that you quote a spam post


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Now that it has been pushed to 2012, The Darkness 2 is the game to get next year, for me.
> 
> News here:-
> 
> Darkness 2 release date pushed back to 2012 | PC Gamer



Another PC title pushed back i think i have to get a console pc gaming future seems dark
BTW did anyone read the comments there esp. the last one


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't worry, PC gaming will stay, otherwise how they are going to sell those high-end CPUs & GPUs?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Don't worry, PC gaming will stay, otherwise how they are going to sell those high-end CPUs & GPUs?



I agree +1


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Don't worry, PC gaming will stay, otherwise how they are going to sell those high-end CPUs & GPUs?



absolutly pc is ultimate gaming machine.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, then check this:-

*main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/gaming.png


Image taken from makeuseof.com.


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2011)

"Killer rig" Gaming PCs are coastly than console but will give far better performance than ps3.

And everything can be emulated on pc.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

That's the main complaint of Publishers, Developers etc. against PC - you can manipulate, emulate, pirate and what not.


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything , so pc is ultimate.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

A new trailer for Far Cry 3
[YOUTUBE]J1UFnUdX_xw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice one Skud
@anand is this based on the Dunia Engine or Cryengine

They also included a cover system i suppose


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ Dunia Engine.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Prototype 2 will be releasing on 24 April 2012, check the news and the new trailer:-

Prototype 2 release date confirmed, new trailer burns everything | PC Gamer


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> A new trailer for Far Cry 3
> [YOUTUBE]J1UFnUdX_xw[/YOUTUBE]



nice water..and hand moves


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

nice info skud


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## AnnieBerries (Jul 22, 2011)

Halo
Mass Effect
WOW
Battle field


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ Err.. What ????
Aren't they already released??


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

AnnieBerries said:


> Halo
> Mass Effect
> WOW
> Battle field



look at title, this thread is about games coming in 2012.


----------

